# N.C. Herf???



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I noticed a lot of new guys from N.C. have joined up lately and wanted to see if we could get another N.C. herf going? 

We usually meet in the Greensboro area. I also have an option in the Lexington area at a nice restaurant with a private room. Only draw back is they close at 10:00. 

Post if you think you could attend.

:ss


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

RJT said:


> I noticed a lot of new guys from N.C. have joined up lately and wanted to see if we could get another N.C. herf going?
> 
> We usually meet in the Greensboro area. I also have an option in the Lexington area at a nice restaurant with a private room. Only draw back is they close at 10:00.
> 
> ...


How far would I be if I am in Monroe, NC which is about 25 minutes from Charlotte?


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in the Charlotte Area, and would be willing to try a central place


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

If everything falls into place, I'm in.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP....:tu


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

if this is gonna be a regular thing some of the va crew may drive down there and smoke a few.:ss


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

The empty seat is mine this time. 
1200 miles is just a bit outside my normal driving range. 


Ya'll have fun.

Root, now of Wisconsin.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Budprince said:


> I'm in the Charlotte Area, and would be willing to try a central place


Lexington is a fairy central location. Also their are some other guys from down towards Charlotte way at the edge of SC. Spoodle and Tech Ninja could make it. The only problem with the Lexington location is they close at 10:00 but that may not be a bad thing if we got a fairly early start on a Saturday.

If we decide to do it at the Lexington location I will need a little notice to make sure I can get us the private room. The location in Lexington is a moderately priced place with a full bar. They have you basic stuff from steaks, seadfood, and sandwiches. You guys just let me know.

http://yarborough.wp.net/

UPDATE:

Just got off the phone with the owner and she said that she would not mind at all if we went to around 11:00. Her brother thats is a partner is also a cigar smoker to. So you guys just let me know what you think. We have dont these herfs at bars before and they just dont seem to be as fun as they could be because of the BIG crowds and the amount of noise and music. So I think this would be a good fit.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

When are yall thinking? I'm in WV for school, so I rarely come to NC unless I've got a decent break in classes.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> When are yall thinking? I'm in WV for school, so I rarely come to NC unless I've got a decent break in classes.


Not sure yet...Waiting to here from some others to see what they think. Dosent really matter to me.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey RJT... I would definitely be interested! Keep me informed... sounds like a perfect place. :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey RJT... I would definitely be interested! Keep me informed... sounds like a perfect place. :ss


What do you guys think about a date? Saturday nights would be best for us to stay untill 11:00 she said.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

RJT said:


> Not sure yet...Waiting to here from some others to see what they think. Dosent really matter to me.


Oh, gotcha. Thanks. I'd be willing if I it's during a time when I have no exams around.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> Oh, gotcha. Thanks. I'd be willing if I it's during a time when I have no exams around.


How does any of these dates look for everyone?

Sept 8th
Sept 15th
Sept 22nd
Sept 29th

Time would be from 5/6ish till 11:00 in Lexington NC right off I-85


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RJT said:


> How does any of these dates look for everyone?
> 
> Sept 8th
> Sept 15th
> ...


Looks like these would be best for me... :ss

*Sept 15th
Sept 22nd*


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

RJT said:


> How does any of these dates look for everyone?
> 
> Sept 8th
> Sept 15th
> ...


I think the 8th would be great for me. Got something to due the morning of the 15th--but not sure how long it's going to take (men's health screen--get to do prostate exams:w) I'm not so sure about the 22nd. the 29th would be good too I think.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh... I'd love to make this! But I have a small problem. My wife is having a baby on the 26th. The 29th is out for sure. The 22nd would be pushing it to be 3 hours away. May be able to do the 8th or 15th. I'll keep an eye on the thread. Gotta play it cool, though. Third trimester women have been known to kill husbands with little or no provocation.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd love to make this as well. :ss

The 15th would be my first choice, the 22nd would be my 2nd choice. The other dates are booked for me.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I can do the 15th or the 29th. 15th is my first choice. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok lets shot for the 15th. :tu I will post up another thread to announce the date and location.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Check this thread for details.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102205


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the invite but I'll be teaching shotgun shooting on the 15th and a festival at the last weekend of the month.

Have fun, and let me know how it went.:ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Anything but the 15th works for me. My preference is the 22nd, though.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I *think* I'm good with the 15th but with my current travel schedule it could change at anytime.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

As of right now I'm free all of those dates...I think.


----------



## Boulder257 (Jul 9, 2007)

Guys, I apologize, I just noticed the thread. Keep me posted as well and I will try to make it to any/all of these. Thanks.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

pm sent to ya boulder.


----------

